# What does Part Livery mean to you?



## LizScott (8 January 2008)

Just wondering really as am thinking of moving yards but don't like the DIY boxes on the potential yard.  Trouble is I've never had a horse on anything other than DIY so not sure I could handle it.  They charge £7 for DIY, £15 for Part and £19 for Full but website doesn't state what is included (although I know hay and straw are included in all cases) ...what would you class Part as??


----------



## monica987 (8 January 2008)

HOLY MOLY thats cheap!! I am on Part livery for £105 p/w
This includes:
Stable
Mucking out
Turn out
Catch
groom/strapping
tack cleaning
basicly everything apart from riding and hunting tack


----------



## merlinsquest (8 January 2008)

Part livery  is where on a certain number of days each week the horse is looked after for you ie, mucking out, hay, feed etc.  Not usually riding though.

How many days you get will be arranged and charged for accordingly.

Hope this helps


----------



## monica987 (8 January 2008)

Here is  my yards website with what each type of livery consists of - all is 7 days a week etc
http://greenhillequitation.com/Livery.html


----------



## Ecila (8 January 2008)

part livery where i work means all the day to day care bar riding, grooming and tack cleaning...so we muck out, t/o, bring in, wash and pick out feet and put on and off walker


----------



## ihatework (8 January 2008)

My horse is on part livery.
It includes everything bar exercise, grooming and tack cleaning
(7 days a week, although I have seen some yards offer 5 day part livery)


----------



## galaxy (8 January 2008)

Around here it means everything except Ride, Groom and Tack Clean.  

Price wise, for a decent yard (facilities, qualified staff etc)it's between £90-£100 per week. .


----------



## Hayleycob (8 January 2008)

I would say it usually means all care of the horse except riding, tack cleaning and grooming BUT I rang one yard about livery once and they told me mucking out wasn't included in their part livery !  Huh ???????? what exactly do you do then !
Just ring them and ask.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (8 January 2008)

Another who would say that Part Livery is everything apart from riding, grooming, tack cleaning with all chores done 7 days a week.


----------



## Flame_ (8 January 2008)

Near me it can mean all sorts! The yard I'm at now does part and full livery but NEITHER include grooming, tack cleaning and riding - at the places that I know of that do these would be extra charges or possibly show/hunter livery. At my yard the only difference beteen full and part livery is that part is £56 per week and you have to buy your own hard feed and turn up most nights and make your feeds (everyone happily does more though, obviously),and full livery is £66 per week, your hard feed's included and you don't have to come down often (but everyone does anyway).

The last yard I was at was full and part livery only and again neither included grooming, tack cleaning or exercise. Full was £77 per week and part was £57 and the difference was on part you had to go every day, either morning or night to do whatever was appropriate for the horse at that time of day and the mucking out. If you didn't go for a day they charged you a pound to muck out and do up/turn out.


----------



## LCobby (9 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
£7 for DIY, £15 for Part and £19 for Full but website doesn't state what is included (although I know hay and straw are included in all cases) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Assume that is the daily rate?
esp if incudes hay and straw, as any size pony would get through £7 worth of hay and straw in a week.


----------

